# Top 3 fishing pictures...let's see them!



## The Foreigner (May 20, 2013)

Ok folks, owing to the success of the "Tell us about your avatar" thread, I thought I'd start a new thread, which i'm pretty sure is going to be a hit too.

Post your top three fishing pictures - doesn't have to be fish, could be scenery, family, or fish, or all of the above. Tell us why they rate at your top three pics also. As the Ol' Captain shows us in each of his posts - the story is as important as the picture.  I'll get us kicked off.

The first picture is of me beach fishing in South Wales at a place called Aberthaw. My fishing bud Jeff was something of a photography enthusiast and captured a beautiful sunset on the South Wales Coast. Fishing into the night for what we call smooth hound - a shark type fish. Man did they fight. Nice image - takes me back 15 years or so (when I was a few pounds lighter - yes that is a jaw-line you can see there), to the many nights he an I would fish, and just chew the fat about life.

The second image is my son - delighted to have caught two fish in my mother in law's pond. He was fishing next to me when I got the smaller fish on, and called him over to reel it in. As he was reeling I looked over at his little Spiderman rod, disappearing into the lake. I jumped in to retrieve it - and there was the bigger bass. I just love his expression here.

The third image is my dad  - he lives in the UK and he taught me to fish when I was eight or nine. Took him out on Allatoona two years ago, and was very happy that he caught a striper. My dad's getting on now, and while he's still in pretty good health, he's a couple of thousand miles away from me and we don't see each other often. I think this picture will stay with me for a long long time.

So there's my top three... post yours and let's top the "Avatar thread" - which is 200 posts and still counting.

Matt


----------



## Sultan of Slime (May 20, 2013)

This young man at the age of 13 broke the Sinclair blue cat record twice in one night.

 The last pic is me in the principals office.


----------



## The Foreigner (May 20, 2013)

Cat fishing in the blood Sultan. Great pics.


----------



## Bnelson (May 20, 2013)

Personal Best caught Saturday on Guntersville just under 7lbs


----------



## Sultan of Slime (May 20, 2013)

Bnelson said:


> Personal Best caught Saturday on Guntersville just under 7lbs



Healthy ones right there!


----------



## Bnelson (May 20, 2013)

Thanks bro!


----------



## davidf5252 (May 20, 2013)

can I post more than 3 if i keep the descriptions short?


----------



## The Foreigner (May 20, 2013)

Nope... that's the challenge... got to be the very best three you have...


----------



## davidf5252 (May 20, 2013)

Challenge accepted. 

First pic is of my pops from a fishing trip we took a month ago. This pic is first because without this man the rest of the pics wouldnt be possible...Although this is a recent pic - every time i get on the boat with my dad i feel like a kid again. Oh and check out those MacGyver sunglasses he had to make...lol love my pops.


----------



## davidf5252 (May 20, 2013)

My second submission is a pic of my son holding his very first fish! I have rarely been more proud.


----------



## davidf5252 (May 20, 2013)

and last but not least is a picture of my sons first bass on artificial that he picked a spot, cast, worked, set the hook and landed all by himself. I honestly almost started crying i was so happy and proud! I must have hugged him for 5 minutes and made his hand sore from high fives. love it!!!


----------



## Bnelson (May 20, 2013)

I guess I should have read the whole discription first lol Here is my story for the picture above:

Finally Finally Finaaaaalllllyyyyyy!!!! Got my Personal Best LargeMouth.

We fished a club tournament on Lake Guntersville over the weekend. From what I've heard about the lake I knew it was possible but still knew we had to find the fish first. My partner for this tournament was Webbslinger from this forum and let me tell you, he does his home work. He has never let me down in the many time we have fished. Anyway we pull up to this beautiful spot and the day begins. The lake is full of grass so that made me nervous since I'm use to fishing lanier but I did my homework too. 3 cast as I ripped it out the grass...BAM! It felt like my lure was hit by a mack truck! With the little breath I had left I said "Get the net!!" I muscled her out the grass and prayed it was a bass. Web was right there with the net. This fish weighed in at right under 7lbs winning big fish for both days. I threw her in the live well and threw back to the same spot and BAM again. Both fish pictured below.

So my story is so long but I'm still shaking with excitement. I want you to feel the full experience lol


----------



## davidf5252 (May 20, 2013)

I know im cheating but ill stop...after this post.  

These didnt make my top three bc well they were about me and my memories alone dont compare to those with my kids/family. 

EPIC river day with MagSpot - think 50-70 of these from 3-8lb in few hours. One of the BEST trips ive ever been on.





First time i went crappy fishing caught slabs and got a nice mess. 





The very first fish i caught off of my kayak


----------



## cpowel10 (May 20, 2013)

Great idea, I'm sure this will be a great thread! I'm only going to contribute two since these are the only worthy pics I have on my cell phone. These are two of my favorite fishing pictures.

Shoal Bass I caught on the Flint






Wrangling in a 24" redfish


----------



## davidf5252 (May 20, 2013)

great start - awesome pics and stories! keep em coming.


----------



## krazywayne (May 20, 2013)

the first one is one my gf took in January of me fishing at the foot of Factory Shoals. 

the second is the first flathead one of my co workers son caught

the third is one my fishing partner Monty took of me fighting a nice Striper at Santee Cooper!  Very Rare that there were NO WAVES in the middle of the lower lake


----------



## thomas gose (May 20, 2013)

Sultan of Slime said:


> This young man at the age of 13 broke the Sinclair blue cat record twice in one night.
> 
> The last pic is me in the principals office.



Sultan I can say this is the one time ive been jealous about not being in the principals office in place of or with anyone!!!!!


----------



## elhoward622 (May 20, 2013)

My biggest river spot




My most memorable kayak sleigh ride




My muskie


----------



## BowShooter (May 20, 2013)

Pictures


----------



## BowShooter (May 20, 2013)

Last two are from Amistad


----------



## brianj (May 20, 2013)

davidf5252 said:


> I know im cheating but ill stop...after this post.
> 
> These didnt make my top three bc well they were about me and my memories alone dont compare to those with my kids/family.
> 
> ...



You're dq'd


----------



## ThaDuck (May 20, 2013)




----------



## davidf5252 (May 20, 2013)

brianj said:


> You're dq'd


----------



## Sterling (May 20, 2013)

Great thread!

First is my personal best to date. Unfortunately I didn't have a scale. Guessing 11+lbs





Second is my son's first bass he caught by himself.





3rd has a story to it. Fished a private lake.   It was a cool over cast day that had some drizzled rain mixed in.  I was unprepared for warmth, but fished anyways.  During the course of the morning I lost my only top water lure on a fish.  We w
Ran to town to grab lunch and to drop by Walmart which had my lure and this hoodie on clearance.  I grabbed both and forgot to remove the tag.  After posting it on Facebook I got ragged pretty good by my "friends."  They were just jealous!


----------



## The Foreigner (May 20, 2013)

elhoward622 said:


> My biggest river spot
> 
> 
> 
> ...




These pictures are simply great. They tell the story themselves.


----------



## Old Dead River (May 20, 2013)

great fish and stories, fellas


----------



## Bam Bam (May 20, 2013)

I have a photo album of Fishing Pictures! The three I'm posting are some bass I caught at my once favorite Lake! The first pic is two nice'uns I caught back to back on two cast! Like I've said I have several pictures of fish I caught over the years of Bass,crappie,catfish,trout,etc,etc,etc! These pictures are pics that I took of the orignal pics with my cell phone!


----------



## JarheadDad (May 21, 2013)

We set a record in the Miami with this 101# white marlin. We applied professional techniques and superior knowledge and skill to catch this one. *cough* What really happened was we were taking a break eating sammiches, drifted into 40' of water and this thing nailed a balloon goggle eye while we were sitting on our keesters! Ha!






One from 13 years ago. My Baby Girl putting one in the boat. That girl is deadly with a fluke! Or a topwater! Or a crank bait! Or a jerk bait! 






SJA fishermen will probably remember this one. Another one of my 4th generation bass fishermen. If his old man wouldn't have lost two double digits that day it could've been a really good string. I still haven't heard the end of that one!


----------



## Jasper (May 21, 2013)

I have thousands of fishing pics, but these are 3 of my favorites. 

54 King Salmon I caught in Alaska. A mess of catfish my boys caught years ago. My son Austin when he was little with a 5 pound Lanier spot.


----------



## BowShooter (May 21, 2013)

I like all the different species!


----------



## Sultan of Slime (May 21, 2013)

Jasper said:


> I have thousands of fishing pics, but these are 3 of my favorites.
> 
> 54 King Salmon I caught in Alaska. A mess of catfish my boys caught years ago. My son Austin when he was little with a 5 pound Lanier spot.



Where's the one where the catfish stole your pole and you went in after it?


----------



## Jasper (May 21, 2013)

Sultan of Slime said:


> Where's the one where the catfish stole your pole and you went in after it?



Man, what memory..........who says donut sugar overdoses affect cranial recollection?!


----------



## JLG ANGUS (May 21, 2013)

My PB 9.8 and my son who is 7yrs old his PB 7.0.


----------



## MagSPot (May 21, 2013)

i cant post just three....I fish for everything from walleye,bass hybrid,shoalbass, king mackeral, spanish mackeral, bull reds, tarpon, snook, flounder, crappie catfish,trout, sea trout, and any other fish. I have 900 plus pic on my phone from just this year. I love fishing and taking people.... Not bragging but i think i am the most versatile fishermen around. I just dont target one thing i mix it up.


----------



## MagSPot (May 21, 2013)

love it fishing and the memories ......


----------



## Jasper (May 22, 2013)

Love that pic of your son JLG!


----------



## The Foreigner (May 22, 2013)

Come on guys... there must be more top 3's out there?!


----------



## Nuttin Better (May 22, 2013)

The first is my wifes tournament wining catfish 47 lb blue, second is the first time I fished Columbus with my fishing partner Andy Cagle and the third is tournamnet winning 70 lb blue at Santee.


----------



## creteus (May 22, 2013)

These are a few of my favorites


----------



## CQueen (May 23, 2013)

*Memories*

The bass is the first fish I ever clearly remember catching:  on a cane pole off a dock because I was trying to slap a bream off (I hadn't learned how to take a fish off yet).  The sail is the first of 2 I caught out of Key Largo.  The crappie nearly brought my 2 fishing buddies to tears.


----------



## pbmang (May 23, 2013)

These are some of my favorite:


----------



## LanceColeman (May 23, 2013)

Great thread! And I've learned a couple things.

1) I cannot just pick 3 fav's.
2) Most of my fav's do not have me in them because their favorites because of the memories
3) And man looking through them brought back some memories!
4) I been needing an excuse to show "Ol Dead River" pics of my wifes' Shoal Bass





































And yep them's Fluke Tails you see in the Shoalie Mouths. That woman heads to Walmart she's looking for three things. White Zoom Flukes, 3/0 Owners, and a bottle of Spike it.


----------



## kbad (May 23, 2013)

nice photos


----------



## The Foreigner (May 23, 2013)

Nice pics guys, but keep it to three. We've all got tons we could post, but that's challenge. Top three only please... still nice fish though.


----------



## oldfella1962 (May 23, 2013)

Bnelson said:


> I guess I should have read the whole discription first lol Here is my story for the picture above:
> 
> Finally Finally Finaaaaalllllyyyyyy!!!! Got my Personal Best LargeMouth.
> 
> ...



We feel it.  If we ever don't, we need to stop fishing!


----------



## crappie man (May 23, 2013)

here are some great pics & great memories


----------



## Terribleted (May 23, 2013)

Hard to choose. Here are my 3 fav fish pictures with fish in them. I have other favs duringtrips that do not have any fish in them.


----------



## brett30030 (May 24, 2013)




----------



## Jim Lee (May 26, 2013)

#1 PB bass. Brother Ted is a pretty good netman.
#2 Best 5 fish stinger.
#3 Is a nobrainer. I was honered to fish today with one our American Heros. Thanks to Stone Mountain Park for sponsoring this wounded warrior.  Marine Sargent Dean Suthard and your beautiful daughter Katrina, I had a GREAT time!


----------



## Fishlipps Revisited (May 26, 2013)

there are SO many...but, these 3 are pretty special..

12 bass....4 lbs avg....best 5 right at 30 lbs....fish in the pic from 5-7 to 8-11





8.25 lbs....best day for numbers/avg on Weiss   10 bass@51.25 lbs...20 fish total that day @ 63 lbs...




4 bass....32 lbs 4 oz....best 5 @36 lbs...


----------



## goblr77 (May 27, 2013)

1st pic is a couple handfuls of Seminole bass.
2nd pic for the color of the bream.
3rd pic for obvious reasons.


----------



## The Foreigner (May 30, 2013)

come on guys... there must be more than 50 top 3s out there.  

Where are the guides - they must have some great pics, the amount they fish?


----------



## Silver Bullet (May 30, 2013)

I took the canoe out a couple days too early one year, one of my fish, and one of dad's.  There is no better fishing partner.
SB


----------



## The Foreigner (Jun 12, 2013)

bump.


----------



## cathooker (Jun 13, 2013)

Me with a 71 lb blue.





Me with a 75 lb blue. 





My friend Bill with his 80 lb blue that I guided him to.


----------



## Dewaholic (Jun 13, 2013)

*3 Best*

May not be best quality or ideal photos but the best memories. 1st is my sons first bream, 2nd my wifes first bass and fish for that matter, it was her first time I have gotten her to go fishing in the first 10 years of marriage, the third is my sons first bass.


----------



## Dryzdale (Jun 13, 2013)

*It's all about the memories*

1) My baby girls 1st fish
2) My wifes classic fish
3) Salmon fishing Eureka Ca.


----------



## Dewaholic (Jun 13, 2013)

Dryz, your wife dont look none too happy to be out there lol.


----------



## Dryzdale (Jun 13, 2013)

Dewaholic said:


> Dryz, your wife dont look none too happy to be out there lol.



You got that right.  She toughed it out for me.


----------



## icatchbigfish (Jun 13, 2013)

Couple of decent bass


----------



## j_seph (Jun 13, 2013)

This post sure brought back some memories but also shows new memories are there to be made.

The first picture is my late wife. This was her last time fishing, last fish she ever caught, and last time ever on the boat. This was in 2011, her tumor was progressing at the time and we had no idea that was why she was unsteady standing up in the boat.

The 2nd picture is my nephews first fish

The 3rd picture is my lady friends oldest boy with his first ever fish caught this year


----------



## DeepweR (Jun 13, 2013)

The 1st one  won us $5600 on a Jackson Lake night tournament. We busted the pot,,had big fish and won the tourny. Hawg Pot fish 8.46Lbs. The 2nd one won us the tourny Jackson Lake 7.49 we weighed in an hour early so she wouldnt die. The 3rd one won us the tourny JL 6.38. The 4th and 5th are from the Bassmasters Southern Open Douglas Lake 2011.  I finished 6th on the coangler side. I got to fish with one of my Heros.


----------



## Dewaholic (Jun 13, 2013)

heck yeah Deep, thats awesome!


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jun 13, 2013)

deep'we R said:


> The 1st one  won us $5600 on a Jackson Lake night tournament. We busted the pot,,had big fish and won the tourny. Hawg Pot fish 8.46Lbs. The 2nd one won us the tourny Jackson Lake 7.49 we weighed in an hour early so she wouldnt die. The 3rd one won us the tourny JL 6.38. The 4th and 5th are from the Bassmasters Southern Open Douglas Lake 2011.  I finished 6th on the coangler side. I got to fish with one of my Heros.



Aww son!


----------



## DeepweR (Jun 13, 2013)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> Aww son!



He never said that, he was alot different than u see him as on the show,, he was quiet, we were fishing deep with a c-rig and watching the graph. He did leave his back graph on for me, most the guys I've fished with put them on standby.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jun 13, 2013)

deep'we R said:


> He never said that, he was alot different than u see him as on the show,, he was quiet, we were fishing deep with a c-rig and watching the graph. He did leave his back graph on for me, most the guys I've fished with put them on standby.



Still awesome that you got to fish with him. Leaving the graph on seems to me a classy move.


----------



## Old Dead River (Jun 13, 2013)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> Still awesome that you got to fish with him. Leaving the graph on seems to me a classy move.



I agree, always thought that was too cool that you got to fish with him, Jason.


----------



## Old Dead River (Jun 13, 2013)

#1 my first double digit
#2 my personal best of 12 lbs 4 oz
#3 my personal best shoalie of 4 lbs 12 oz


----------



## ghadarits (Jun 13, 2013)

*Like many have already said I have so many it's hard to pick 3*

The first is just me and my Bride taking a walk and of course I have a rod and reel with me.

The second is my PB snook that was 42"

The third is my 2013 High School Grad when she was small.
That girl catches everything and I do mean everything. Alligators, snakes, armadillos, birds, frogs............ you name it she’s caught it.


----------



## ghadarits (Jun 13, 2013)

*The Kid-O and one more of me.*

I couldnt help myself.


----------



## DoubleRLee (Jun 13, 2013)

Great story B! I been dying to fish G'Ville!


----------



## bigchooch58 (Jun 13, 2013)

these i will never forget /especialy the 60 ft whale blowing on the side of our 30 ft boat halibut fishing in alaska last month


----------



## The Foreigner (Jun 13, 2013)

j_seph said:


> This post sure brought back some memories but also shows new memories are there to be made.
> 
> The first picture is my late wife. This was her last time fishing, last fish she ever caught, and last time ever on the boat. This was in 2011, her tumor was progressing at the time and we had no idea that was why she was unsteady standing up in the boat.
> 
> ...




Joseph... that first picture is surely memorable thank you sir.


----------



## Backcountry (Jun 14, 2013)

*fishing pics*

The first one was a recent fishing trip i went on.  the second is a trout kolton caught with me earlier this year.  and the third is my first fishing trip out west.  i have a ton of pics but these stick out the most right now.


----------



## ja88red (Jun 14, 2013)

My top 3


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jun 15, 2013)

My first "by myself" catch. Lewis Smith Lake sitting on a dock 200' downhill from Grand Ma's. Grandma hooked me up with some dough balls.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jun 15, 2013)

A couple large heads out of Logan Martin. My Dad and me were slinging Snagless Sally's thru the weeds on secondary points. Yep. The big one's mine. Used a 5'6" glass rod, 12 lb test Stren and a closed face Ambassador closed face reel.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## Kimbolicious (Aug 20, 2013)

Nice catch....Space Mountain


----------



## BR400 (Aug 21, 2013)

*3 Of My Favorites*

My personal best in NC...11.90 on a Huddleston Trout




BR200 and his bud Robert played hookie in high school one day




2013 BASS Nationals


----------



## tkaz (Aug 21, 2013)

BR that last one is definitely one to be proud of. Awesome!!!


----------



## The Foreigner (Aug 21, 2013)

Keep them coming guys!


----------



## ronniegarrison (Aug 21, 2013)

*Three Favorites*

First time trying to post pics.

First is 8-13 I got in a January club tournament at Jackson four years ago - big fish for the year in the first tournamaent - was I happy?

Second is a crappie from my pond.

Third is bass I caught in my pond for cover of "Keys To Catching Clarks  Hill Bass." Don't really like the colors they used.  It hit a big shiner. If you want a big bass that is the easiest way to go


----------



## mtr3333 (Aug 22, 2013)

View attachment 747142A few...


----------



## Dutch (Aug 22, 2013)

A mess of large crappie we caught trolling in about 2hrs one afternoon last spring at Eufaula. We had fished all day and had 13 fish in the livewell...hit a little spot barely enough room to troll in but it was stacked with large crappie. Every pass through we would have 4-6 rods with fish on...







Sunrise heading out to troll...






My first 3lb crappie caught trolling at  Eufaula...


----------



## Buzz (Aug 22, 2013)

*My two faves*

This one just because Lake Lanier is FULL







This one because it has my three loves.   My 2 year old GSP, 41y old Georgia Peach, and 10 month old GSP / Lab Mutt.


----------



## evans_usmc69 (Aug 22, 2013)

Here's my top 3:

1.My biggest fish on a hard swimbait so far- 8lbs 6oz on a RM Mother...was a COLD and wet(mostly sleet!) day. My friend was supposed to take his boat that day but was trying to back out on me....but I got him talked into it by telling him my boat was also ready and I was going regardless 

Also, here's the Cast 2 Catch video from that fish as well(was really glad to have him there as a net man, best net job someone has ever did for me so far!!!):


2.My son's first big bait/rat fish. Can you tell how happy I am with that smile 

3.My wife's biggest fish. She was about 7 months pregnant and I had just caught my first 8" hudd fish(a whopping 3lbs  ). She ended up kicking my tail using a 5 inch wacky rigged worm


----------



## StriperFever518VX (Aug 22, 2013)

Allatoona Spot


----------



## StriperFever518VX (Aug 22, 2013)

Carter's Hybrid my wife caught


----------



## StriperFever518VX (Aug 22, 2013)

Carter's lake with First Bite. Best day of the year. My daughter caught her first ever striper and I got to experience with her.


----------



## The Foreigner (Aug 22, 2013)

Some really really good fish here...


----------



## puddle jumper (Aug 22, 2013)

Just a couple of many...

PJ
Oh and the first one was two nights ago...


----------



## The Foreigner (Aug 22, 2013)

puddle jumper - i said top three!!!

Nice fishing sir. They are beasts.


----------



## puddle jumper (Aug 22, 2013)

Sorry buddy,,,
PJ


----------



## The Foreigner (Feb 26, 2014)

OK folks... I know it's been a touch slow what with weather etc... so now is the time show us more of your pictures... I'll add a few more to get it going again - All caught on Carter's last year with Cy Grajcar.


----------



## Lawnmowerman (Feb 27, 2014)

*good times,,,,*

first pic is my old riding buddy (bad hair day)
second is me in the Ocmulgee with a good Spot
third is my g/f's daughter, Gloria, first time in a river! The looks says she enjoyed it,


----------



## toonaboys (Feb 27, 2014)

The first pic is of our annual shark trip. The second pic is of me slappin tha bass. and the third pic is one my grandfather took i learned eveything i know from him..


----------



## warronl (Feb 27, 2014)

1st pic: Rocky Mtn PFA Bass. 

2nd pic: Kayak Crappie ( Inhaled a Fluke)

3rd pic: My very first Flathead. Hooked on Catfishing now (At least for right now)


----------



## BR400 (Feb 28, 2014)

*Hard To Pick Just 3*

This is my personal best....came on a ROF 12 Huddleston  11.90 pounds




Another one of my favorites....BR200 skipped school one day his senior year in high school





2013 BASS College National Championship Young Harris College Lake Chatuge





This is a big one for our family especially since BR200 was instrumental in getting BASS to come to YHC for the national championship. It was an awesome event...great location, great scenery, big crowds, great fishing!


----------



## aaron batson (Feb 28, 2014)

#1 - Me and my son - with a big win for a new boat. He was a high school senior at this time

#2 - Couple of big Oconee fish - got me 1st place that day. 

#3 - GON Eliminator 8 pound big fish - 2010 I think...


----------



## DeepweR (Feb 28, 2014)

good pics Aaron


----------



## baseball_hunter#8 (Mar 1, 2014)

...


----------



## Coenen (Mar 2, 2014)

My Current top 3, in no particular order...

1st - My personal best Largemouth.  Caught her on my 20th birthday, at about 8:00am.  I know that because I called home and woke up my parents to tell them.  Wish we had gotten a better picture, because she was a beautiful fish,  Dark green, with a great black stripe on her side.  Exactly what you picture when you think of a big Largemouth.

2nd - Lake Lanier at about 7:00am  I was out bank walking, turned the corner heading out to my favorite point, and the picture was just there.  A little smoke on the water, and the sun coming up through those clouds.  Made this amateur photographer with his point and shoot digi-cam look real good.

3rd - An oldie I found here at the house and scanned.  From a summer probably 24 years ago in Door County Wisconsin.  That's my dad with the fish, a nice Chinook Salmon, and my uncle in the back ground.  The two of them are as responsible for my fishing habit (addiction?) as any.  Yours truly is the one next to the fish.


----------



## Westgadawg (Mar 2, 2014)

My four year old Grandson...pretty much my favorite pic of all time...


----------



## Coon Krazy (Mar 2, 2014)

*Jackson Lake Bass*

Just a few from Jackson Lake last year


----------



## Coon Krazy (Mar 2, 2014)

*Jackson lake*

Jackson Lake


----------



## Coon Krazy (Mar 2, 2014)

*Jackson Lake*

Jackson Lake


----------



## The Foreigner (Feb 2, 2017)

Let's have some more...


----------



## Scout'nStripers (Feb 2, 2017)

1. My son and I on a fishing trip with GON writer and photographer Don Baldwin to do a article on Lanier summer striper trolling. My son had just returned from his 3rd combat trip to Iraq.
2. My wife and I on a recent tournament trip to Lake Guntersville. We took first place for the weekend in a 3 segment, 3 fish limit. My wife caught the 3 fish in the pic on the final day to seal the deal and win the tourney for total weight for the weekend.
3. My dad and a good friend on a 3 day offshore trip out of San Diego, California. Lost them both but we had some fun fishing trips together.


----------



## riverbank (Feb 3, 2017)

I'll post up some pics after a while. Foreigner, I saw you were from Wales. My grandmother is from Swansea.


----------



## The Foreigner (Feb 3, 2017)

riverbank said:


> I'll post up some pics after a while. Foreigner, I saw you were from Wales. My grandmother is from Swansea.



Great place Swansea. Just around the corner from the most beautiful place on earth with good fishing - The Gower Peninsula.


----------



## Eugene Stinson (Feb 5, 2017)

I know it said 3 but I'm sorry I could not choose just 3.

My nephew at four years old. The first trip I told him I was not helping him at all. If he did not take his fish off the worm hook he would not be able to catch another. It took a while but you can see he got the hang of it. (2 pictures)



2 eight pound bass caught in a night tourney on Sinclair and my first ever 5 fish limit over 20lbs. (my old Stratos)


My first 10lb+ bass


My Wall of Fame to include my first, 1st play win as a co-angler.


----------



## Nothin but Fish (Feb 6, 2017)

*Here are a few favs*

Fishing with grandkids is at the very top of my list


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Feb 6, 2017)

Man I want one of those goliath grouper.

Here are my 3. 

The last time I got to fish with my dad and my grandfather, also my first time on Lanier.

First OWL where we put our guest on the fish of a lifetime, we're still waiting to see how the mount turned out for him.

And putting my buddy on his largest fish ever during my One Grand Summer project this past summer, which will be repeated again this year.


----------



## Snookpimpin (Feb 6, 2017)

keys/ Tortugas 2015 

a 40 & 50 pound black grouper back to back

opening day lobster limit 

running to the Tortugas


----------



## 1eyefishing (Feb 6, 2017)

I've never fished competitively like some here on the Forum, nor do I have hundreds of pictures or lifelong experiences, but have always enjoyed a love for the game. I got really hooked on the inshore fishing in the early 2000s.

 One of my favorite pics and memories of my relatively small fishing career is back when a serious turkey hunter took a weekend off from chasing birds to go to Panama City Beach and fish with the big boys for Cobia ( out of my 60 horse 17 footer). I was met with success and still remember the numerous high-fives on the boat and the bumpy ride back to the inlet from sitting on a hot cobe sticking halfway out of the seat cooler. You can tell in this photo I am trying to take the bend out of it!
And what better excuse is there than that to be sitting two or three hundred yards off the beach with binoculars watching  the surf for fish amongst the floating patches of seaweed? I renamed my favorite spot Panama #ity Beach! I am hoping to have a condo with a dock on Grand Lagoon in a few years...

The second picture is 'PJ' the red fish, caught on 10 pound line and leader with a pompano jig tipped with gulp while power drifting in the surf along the mouth of Crooked Island Sound ( between Panama City Beach and Mexico Beach). As soon as he was hooked, my brother stuck the skeg of his boat in the sandbar and the boat turned toward the beach in two foot surf. The fish nearly spooled me 3 times before my brother backed his boat out against the waves and we were finally able to net the fish. 26 7/8".

The last pic is a snook photo of my memorable trip to Charlotte Harbor in January of 2016. While I was getting my feet sunburned on the boat and enjoying fishing docks at night, georgia was having a pretty good ice storm up here in my home area. Even though we were blown off the water 3 days and did not catch any fish on another cold front day, we (2 guys) caught well over a hundred fish that trip, not including the trash.


----------



## pbradley (Feb 8, 2017)

My wife made this for me for Christmas.


----------

